
Flight Canvas – A Simple Solution to Finding Cheap Flights - cbsince86
http://flightcanvas.net
======
cbsince86
We are a small team who love to travel and are always asked how we find all
these amazing flight deals. Truth is we spend about an hour a day looking at
them and most of the time we can't use the deals we find. So we want someone
to benefit from the unused flight deals. Instead of spending an hour a day
looking, let us do the work!

